# Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???



## Hardwell (22. August 2010)

*Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???*

ist es eigentlich ratsam für ubuntu ein vierenprogramm zu installieren oder stimmt des dass es für linux keine vieren gibt?


----------



## Ezio (22. August 2010)

*AW: Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???*

Es ist unnötig, außer du willst Mails oder Downloads auf Windows-Viren überprüfen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???*

Under Linux braucht man keine AV Software weil nicht wie in Windows jedes Programm machen kann was es will ohne den Benutzer zu fragen. Und wenn du dir noch ein Konto erstellst indem du nur normaler benutzer bist kann überhaupt nichts passieren da entsprechende Software selbst wenn sie das System umgeht keine Systemwichtigen funktionen ändern kann.


----------



## Hardwell (22. August 2010)

*AW: Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???*

okay danke für die antworten!


----------



## Bauer87 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???*

Man kan für das Versenden von Viren haftbar gemacht werden. Wenn du also einen Mail- oder Downloadserver betreibst oder wildfremde Anhänge weiterleitest, kann eine AV auch für Linux einen Sinn ergeben. Zum Selbstschutz brauchst du aber keinen: Es gibt schlicht keine Viren (in freier Wildbahn).


----------



## lazy (23. August 2010)

*AW: Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???*

Naja vielleicht gibt es schon Vieren für Linux, aber es lohnt sich kaum diese zu schreiben, denn Linux benutzt kaum jemand (aus der Sicht des Vierenerstellers). Außerdem könnte jeder das Loch im System sofort flicken den der Code ist nicht wie bei M$ verschlossen. 

Aber für den Alltag brauchst du kein Antivierenprogramm.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???*

Och das würde sich schon lohnen. Viele Server laufen mit Linux basierenden Systemen. Und ein entsprechend Programierter Code könnte schon schaden anrichten. Aber da soviel an den kernels basteln würde es sehr schnell auffallen und ein Update würde dem Treiben ein Ende setzen.


----------



## Bauer87 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???*

Viren werden oft vom Benutzer selbst ins System gelassen. Wenn du unter Linux ausschließlich die Paketverwaltung für Softwareinstallationen nutzt oder gar einen Server hast, der bis auf die Updates quasi wartungsfrei läuft, hat doch der Virus keine Chance, ins System zu kommen. Wenn die Schwachstelle nicht vor dem Bildschirm sitzt, muss eine Kombination von Schwachstellen vorhanden sein, auf der man in das System kommt. Da es aber zu viele Kombinationen gibt, bräuchte quasi jedes Setup seinen eigenen Virus.

Lohnen würde es sich allein der Server, die oft auch von Laien betrieben werden, wegen auf jeden Fall. Doch ist es in der Summe wohl einfacher, die Server einzeln zu hacken als einen Virus zu schreiben. Und gegen ersteres hilft auch kein AV.


----------



## bingo88 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???*

Wobei z. B. im UnrealIRCD eine Zeit lang eine Trojaner-Version auf einigen Mirrorservern lag. Die wurde unbemerkt als das echte Release ausgegeben. Vor solchen Sachen ist man dann natürlich auch nicht sicher...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???*

Klar die größte gefährdung sitzt 30 cm vor dem Bildschirm.

Aber schadsoftware von anderen usern ist auch nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen da der normale user sowiso kaum Rechte hat es sei den er weiß wie er sich die beschaft.

DieGrößte gefahr sind denoch Schadsoftware die ungemerkt als Update kommt oder von Hackern implemendiert werden. Es kommt halt darauf an was sie machen soll. Ob es ein kleiner keylogger ist oder nen Trojaner. Oder Software die das Netzwerk oder Backups ausradieren soll.

Aber im Grunde ist es schon sicherer als ein Windows Server Os was mehr sicherungs Maßnahmen bedarf.


----------



## bleifuß90 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???*

ich benutze Ubuntu nun schon seit einem halben Jahr, ich weiß gigantisch Lange^^
und kann sagen das Viren und andere Ungeziefer nicht vorhanden sind. und ich treib mich manchmal auf Seiten herum, da hatte mein Windows zum Teil schon Krankheiten von bekommen aber auf Ubuntu nichts der gleichen.


----------



## Casraw (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???*

Sorry für Doppelpost bitte diesen hier Löschen


----------



## Casraw (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???*

Hi Leute, es gibt sehr wohl viren für Linux Distributionen... Zwar nicht  so viele aber genügend. Was ich so gelesen habe sind es schon mehr als  50 Stück (Wie gesagt habe ich selber gelesen kann ich so nicht  bestätigen). Aber fakt ist das z.b die Hälfte aller Webserver mit Linux  laufen. Selbst google. Das interessante ist aber das man eben nicht wie  bei Windows mit Admin rechten schafft sondern diese sich erst holen muss  z.b durch "sudo" damit kann das Programm schon mal nicht mehr "viel"  schaden anrichten. Es sei den es ist sowas wien rootkit (mit eingebaut  oder ähnliches). Wieso es für Microsoft Produkte mehr Viren gibt? Weil  es die meisten benutzen. Aber wie gesagt man sollte das ebenfalls bei  Linux Systemen nicht unterschätzen. Vor allem nicht bei Servern, die  ebenfalls Downloads anbieten oder / und Mails verschicken.

Grüße Cas


----------



## bleifuß90 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???*



Casraw schrieb:


> Hi Leute, es gibt sehr wohl viren für Linux Distributionen... Zwar nicht  so viele aber genügend. Was ich so gelesen habe sind es schon mehr als  50 Stück (Wie gesagt habe ich selber gelesen kann ich so nicht  bestätigen). Aber fakt ist das z.b die Hälfte aller Webserver mit Linux  laufen. Selbst google. Das interessante ist aber das man eben nicht wie  bei Windows mit Admin rechten schafft sondern diese sich erst holen muss  z.b durch "sudo" damit kann das Programm schon mal nicht mehr "viel"  schaden anrichten. Es sei den es ist sowas wien rootkit (mit eingebaut  oder ähnliches). *Wieso es für Microsoft Produkte mehr Viren gibt? Weil  es die meisten benutzen.* Aber wie gesagt man sollte das ebenfalls bei  Linux Systemen nicht unterschätzen. Vor allem nicht bei Servern, die  ebenfalls Downloads anbieten oder / und Mails verschicken.
> 
> Grüße Cas



Das ist nur ein Trugschluss. Mitunter nicht falsch aber auch nicht alles. Wie du schon selber herausgefunden hast muss man sich unter Linux erst Super User Rechte holen bevor man Systemrelevante Daten Verändern kann. Dies ist bei Windows nicht der Fall, hier haben so gut wie alle User Adminrechte und können somit alles machen. Auch Viren haben somit Adminrechte und können sich um einiges leichter einnisten. Ein weiterer Grund ist das Windows und die meisten Programme die man so auf dem Rechner hat (auf Windows bezogen) nicht Open Source sind. Das heißt  das immer nur ein paar Entwickler am Code Sicherheitslücken suchen und schließen wohingegen bei Open Source viele Entwickler weltweit daran arbeiten. Viele Augen sehen nun mal mehr.

Bei Servern gelten grundsätzlich nochmal andere Sicherheitsregeln, schärfere. Gerade bei Mail-Servern muss man schon wissen was man tut sonst wird man schnell zur Spam Schleuder ohne es zu wissen.


----------



## Casraw (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???*



bleifuß90 schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein Trugschluss. Mitunter nicht falsch aber auch nicht alles. Wie du schon selber herausgefunden hast muss man sich unter Linux erst Super User Rechte holen bevor man Systemrelevante Daten Verändern kann. Dies ist bei Windows nicht der Fall, hier haben so gut wie alle User Adminrechte und können somit alles machen. Auch Viren haben somit Adminrechte und können sich um einiges leichter einnisten. Ein weiterer Grund ist das Windows und die meisten Programme die man so auf dem Rechner hat (auf Windows bezogen) nicht Open Source sind. Das heißt  das immer nur ein paar Entwickler am Code Sicherheitslücken suchen und schließen wohingegen bei Open Source viele Entwickler weltweit daran arbeiten. Viele Augen sehen nun mal mehr.
> 
> Bei Servern gelten grundsätzlich nochmal andere Sicherheitsregeln, schärfere. Gerade bei Mail-Servern muss man schon wissen was man tut sonst wird man schnell zur Spam Schleuder ohne es zu wissen.




Hi, Trugschluss ist das soweit nicht  natürlich ist es für reine DesktopPCs erst mal überflüssig (Linux Systeme). Was bei MailServern (Habe selber 2 Private (Web+Mail), und es ist mein Beruf  ---> Systemadministrator ) wichtig ist ist eben eine gute 1. Blacklist bzw Spamwall 2. Eben wenigstens einen kleinen Scanner der die gröbsten Sachen findet. 

Wegen der Spamschleuder. Naja hatte solche Probs bis dato noch nicht, habe aber auch kein offenes Mail Relay


----------



## m_bayer (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Antivir für ubuntu sinnvoll???*

Ich weiß ich grabe hier gerade Tote aus aber:

Wenn man viel Datenaustauscht und WindowsPCs bei den Empfänger dabei sind kann *ClamAV* nicht schaden


----------

